
Keeping older muscles strong - jhartmann
http://now.uiowa.edu/2015/09/keeping-older-muscles-strong
======
jhartmann
Interesting page from the company that was founded by one of the researchers
as well: [http://www.emmyon.com/research/](http://www.emmyon.com/research/)
Looks like they have linked AF4 transcription with age related muscle atrophy
and have discovered two small molecules from Green Tomatos and Apple peal that
inhibit AF4 activity and reverse age related atrophy in mice. Very exciting.

